# PV Bleeding 25 days post C Section -Sorry lots of TMI



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hello - can you advise please

I had an emergency C Section on 3rd June due to foetal distress/cardiac arrythmias

I came home on day 3 and apart from some discomfortr had been progressing well and until the last few days my PV bleeding was tailing off to negligible amounts

Over the last few days I have noticed that after going to the loo the contents of the pan are pink - I pee'd into a pot and my urine is a normal straw colour

Since 6pm this evening I have soaked 3 pads and passed several large clots - the largest being about the size of a marble. I have weighed my pads (excluding the clots)  and have lost around 90mls of blood onto pads. I am filling a pad around every 2 hours.

I am currently on Warfarin following my PE's in October and my current INR (27/3) is 4.9 against a target of 2-3

Do you think I should contact the post natal ward asap  or wait until I can get a GP appointment - I should be able to see someone on Thursday evening or Friday morning.

Is this likely to be related to my pregnancy or to being over anti coagulated?


Thanks for any suggestions

Jo XXXXXX


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

sorry for not answering you last night.

I do think you should contact your post natal ward, even if it isn't baby related you are bleeding pv and they need to rule out any retained products etc. You are under midwifery care until you are 28 days post natal.

It may be to do with your warfin and INR levels but they willl be able to check this for you too

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hello Oink  - Don't apologise - I certainly didn't expect you to get back to me that evening and was quite surprised that you had responded so early the following morning - thank you 

Sorry I haven't got back to you - 2 days after your posting I fell downstairs at 03.00 on my way downstairs to get a feed for the twins - (??tiredness) anyway,  I have fractured my right clavicle and torn a muscle in my right arm and have extensive bruising on my left leg - typing is very very difficult  (but easier than picking up a baby   )
Anyway, I did follow your advice and my first port of call was my community midwife (as she was my last midwifery contact). The call to her went straight through to the postnatal ward at Watford and I spoke to a midwife there who said I needed to come in straight away to be checked. I told her that I'd delivered at Luton so she said I really should contact their post natal unit
I contacted to postnatal ward at Luton and was told it didn't sound like PPH (I hadn't through it was) and it was nothing to worry about.
Later that day my Health Visitor came round and as she had been a midwife in her previous life I mentioned it to her - she said I should contact my GP as the blood loss was excessive, my HB was already low and I needed checking
I phoned my GP who told me to come to the surgery immediately - she did a bi manual examination (wow that hurt) and told me I had an infection. I was started on antibiotics immediately and within 2 days the bleeding had reduced markedly - I now just have very minimal spotting and am feeling much better

Thank you for your advice

Jo XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

You must be so sore!!!

I hope you are feeling better and the bleeding has stopped, it must be the last thing you need to deal with now!!!

Please try to recover without any other disasters

Take care x


----------

